# Nuthin Fancy, Just A Saturday Morning With The General



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

He's so cute! Golden boy on a Saturday morning, what could be sweeter?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I can not believe how much he has grown! He's adorable, Ant.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I can not believe how much he has grown! He's adorable, Ant.


Problem is he knows he's adorable! 40 lbs at 5 months btw.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Luvinmygoldens said:


> He's so cute! Golden boy on a Saturday morning, what could be sweeter?


They do make the world look better!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

O M G! Hes getting huge!!! Hes so beautiful...Must be a real "chick magnet" eh Ant???


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

woodysmama said:


> O M G! Hes getting huge!!! Hes so beautiful...Must be a real "chick magnet" eh Ant???


Big time chick magnet. Problem is they are so busy hugging and kissing him I might as well go sit down and read a magazine


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

My gosh he is getting to be a big boy!!! Oh, love the "warm and fuzzy" under your name..............just adorable. LOL!


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

lovestofly said:


> My gosh he is getting to be a big boy!!! Oh, love the "warm and fuzzy" under your name..............just adorable. LOL!


I'm not quite Satan, 665 maybe but still a big teddy bear:


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

What The Heck Happened To The Little Fuzz Ball?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Isn't it nice that a Golden makes a Saturday morning special? Nothing ordinary when a Golden puppy is in the picture.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

sholley said:


> What The Heck Happened To The Little Fuzz Ball?


They grow so **** fast, wish I could have those first 2 weeks back!


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Isn't it nice that a Golden makes a Saturday morning special? Nothing ordinary when a Golden puppy is in the picture.


He's napping now and that's fun to watch too.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

He looks soo adorable & such a big kid on that play structure.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

He is beautiful, amazing Ant. The picture of perfection. I love his long coltish legs. Great Saturday to you both!


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

indysmum said:


> He looks soo adorable & such a big kid on that play structure.


 
Here's his dad Ben Cartwright at the same place


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

justmejanis said:


> He is beautiful, amazing Ant. The picture of perfection. I love his long coltish legs. Great Saturday to you both!


I just say "wanna go bye bye" and he zooms through the house to the garage door :


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh Ant ---- he's growing from an adorable baby boy into a gorgeous big boy! They do grow too fast though, don't they? Jazzy climbs up in my lap now and tries to make herself fit and I think back to last summer when I could hold her with one hand! Wish I had those days back!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Jazzys Mom said:


> Oh Ant ---- he's growing from an adorable baby boy into a gorgeous big boy! They do grow too fast though, don't they? Jazzy climbs up in my lap now and tries to make herself fit and I think back to last summer when I could hold her with one hand! Wish I had those days back!
> 
> Jazzys Mom


George could barely see the top of my bed while standing up on his back legs. Now with just barely any effort he hops up and puts his paw on my head telling me it's time to get up and play


----------



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

Glad to see some new pics of the general!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

awwwww, he's so cute. so does he go down the slide?

we are getting ready for our annual jimmy buffett party and I remember mason at his 1st jimmy party. he was so small and now he's huge! he still wears the lei's tho:

Debbie & mason


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

bluebomberx said:


> Glad to see some new pics of the general!


All that cuteness needs to be spread around:headbang2


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Ohhhhh, he is so cute. Wouldn't it be nice if they stay that cute puppy forever-BUT then we wouldn't have the beautiful adult. Oh well, goldens are the best at any size!


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Ant said:


> I'm not quite Satan, 665 maybe but still a big teddy bear:


I always figured that you were just a big teddy bear!! Never a 666 in my book!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

George is looking great. The feathers on his tail look like they are about to unfurl.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Ant said:


> Here's his dad Ben Cartwright at the same place


wow thats great!!!  you should put the photos side by side too cute.


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

*What a cutie!*

Look at him! What a doll! My Jellybean is also 5 mos and just topped out at 50lbs. I'm afraid I got an XL Goldie girl!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

My gosh he's gotten big, he's gonna be a big boy, great pictures


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jellybean's mom said:


> Look at him! What a doll! My Jellybean is also 5 mos and just topped out at 50lbs. I'm afraid I got an XL Goldie girl!


She'll be allright, no XL...lol, Peanut is 7 month and almost 70 pounds. Jack was about the same at that age and now at age 2 he is 88 pounds and just right for his size.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

He's such a good lookin' kid!!!! It's grand to see you guys out on a Sat. morning having fun together. From the growth spurt I'd say he went from a 1* general to a *** overnight!!!! You got yourself a big time winner there--he always make me smile.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

aw, look how he's grown from that chubby little pup!! Great pictures!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I just love the General. What a great looking pup he is.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

How quickly they grow, he's a handsome boy!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

When did we give him the opportunity to grow so much? Adorable pics!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Boy has he grown. He sure is a cutie. I love how he's just sitting up there like he's deciding if he wants to go down the slide or not.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is growing so fast but still the cutie he was in the other pictures. I love the long colt legs. great pictures. Will he go down the slide


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

ohhhh,he is growing: he lost all that adorable puppy fat, how old is he now?


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

WOW Ant hes really grown..... hes sooo cute... but ummm where did the fuzz ball go :


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Great pictures Ant of an adorable General.
Looks like he enjoyed himself.
Get him a bandana that says
"If you think I'm cute, you should see my dad"!lol


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

he's getting a beautiful coat, LOVE the fur on his back.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

He's adorable ant! Look at those long legs!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Growing like a (good) weed, isn't he! And that coat is coming in, too.
But the best part is that sweet zipper-nose, I want to kiss it:smooch:


----------

